# Windows XP Version 19.914



## Swtbrat (Jan 6, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/windowsxp">http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/windowsxp</a><!-- m -->


Brat!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 6, 2008)

Lol almost cried laughing. Use Ubuntu and your problems go away.


----------

